# Fursuit Horror



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have seen alot of fursuits in my days, good and bad. I will never forget some of the crazy and screwed with fursuits. Post pictures of some of the worst fursuits you have seen.


You know, i do agree with some of you people that this is mean....Some people do put alot of time into those suits...


----------



## RoseHexwit (Sep 13, 2009)

That's a little mean, don't you think?

Some people pour hours and hours of effort into their fursuits...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 13, 2009)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I have seen alot of fursuits in my days, good and bad. I will never forget some of the crazy and screwed with fursuits. Post pictures of some of the worst fursuits you have seen.



You find a lot of horrors here: http://community.livejournal.com/furbid_horrors (NSFW some of the content)


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah stick with that link above
to me no suit is truely a horror because at least they tried to make one even if it came out....errr ...very rough. that is until some one tries to make a profit off of their rough work.


----------



## Uro (Sep 13, 2009)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I have seen alot of fursuits in my days, good and bad. I will never forget some of the crazy and screwed with fursuits. Post pictures of some of the worst fursuits you have seen.



Never seen that icon before. :roll:


----------



## Zhael (Sep 13, 2009)

> "You must be at least 14 to prove you are not a minor."


My brain hurts.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1694291/ LOL This one is a piece of crap!


----------



## Asswings (Sep 14, 2009)

You know, even for being as much of an asshole as I am, even *I* balk at this thread with a GOD THAT'S MEAN.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 14, 2009)

Ticon said:


> You know, even for being as much of an asshole as I am, even *I* balk at this thread with a GOD THAT'S MEAN.



Right there with you.
But I've seen some _really_ bad ones on YouTube.


----------



## Anthan (Sep 14, 2009)

If they've spent time, effort and money into making it, it's usually quite good.

I don't like the ones which look too cartoony or look like they were designed as a throw away halloween costume.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 14, 2009)

I always sit and ask myself when you see that it's starting to look like crap why do you finish it?? make it look better and take you time. really it's horrible looking like your Clifford the Big Red Dog's chew toy.


----------



## Uro (Sep 14, 2009)

BlackCatOrian said:


> I always sit and ask myself when you see that it's starting to look like crap why do you finish it?? make it look better and take you time. really it's horrible looking like your Clifford the Big Red Dog's chew toy.




Yea... I know what you mean. Sometimes I see suits that look so awful and really wonder why the person went through with it to the end. And all their friends say it looks great, ect to make the person feel better.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

Glitch said:


> Right there with you.
> But I've seen some _really_ bad ones on YouTube.



Well, people do put a lot of time and effort into the things, and yeah I can see having respect for them trying. I understand that. Hey it might not have turned out great but at least you tried. You don't want to see Zeke and I's first attempts.

We got better. But, how can people improve is people are not honest? That's the thing. You don't have to poke a person and say "hey that's crap what is wrong you" and be nasty and blunt, but it doesn't hurt to point out, "you know you could do with some major improvement:, and you can help them  imrove with good suggestions and any helpful information you come across.

No matter how good a suit maker may seem there is always room for improvement, and no matter how horrible something turns out for the beginners, if they take the time to learn from their mistakes, do their research, and apply what they learn, it usually turns out a lot better. EDIT: it never ceases to bug me how people sometimes think that just because you put a lot of effort into something, that somehow you are immune to postive or helpful crit. If it's a horror, it's a horror regardless of effort. Criticism, when it's constructive can help you. I've come across people who try to make it themselves, or actually run a business out of making it for others that go crazy if you suggestion positive criticism. Fursuits are art. They are wearable sculpture. The kind of stuff that goes on towards other mediums applies to fur-suits too.

My thing is though and it's why I do sort of support Furbidhorrors, is that it's one thing if you tried and didn't do well. It's another to peddle failures on auction. Their criticism, as harsh as it may be, or as childish as it may be at times, helps people realize hey "I'm being stupid. I need to improve or stop putting stuff up for sale". Over a year of watching that site, I've seen people gradually improve after coming under fire from that site and it's group of people.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 14, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Well, people do put a lot of time and effort into the things, and yeah I can see having respect for them trying. I understand that. Hey it might not have turned out great but at least you tried. You don't want to see Zeke and I's first attempts.
> 
> We got better. But, how can people improve is people are not honest? That's the thing. You don't have to poke a person and say "hey that's crap what is wrong you" and be nasty and blunt, but it doesn't hurt to point out, "you know you could do with some major improvement:, and you can help them  imrove with good suggestions and any helpful information you come across.
> 
> ...




Except from Nova. She needs to stop.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 14, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Except from Nova. She needs to stop.



Agreed. The only exception, she'll never improve.


----------



## Sabian (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, this is my engineering side of me coming out. I will not say and will not bring myself that anyone elses work looks like crap. Some people just are not as talented as others. I will however give a very strong critique, and will say to myself if something is crap of my own.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 14, 2009)

Uro said:


> Yea... I know what you mean. Sometimes I see suits that look so awful and really wonder why the person went through with it to the end. And all their friends say it looks great, ect to make the person feel better.



witch is horrible cause if your friend asked you if what they were wearing made them look dumb you should tell them YES!!! I think it's meaner not to just go.
I love you ... but your not wearing the shag carpet with me around this evening ok?


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Sep 15, 2009)

This really should probably stop before it starts.
Unless its just going to turn into a disccussion, rather then outing people you think suck with pictures.

We may not agree with how amazing some people find their homemade fursuits, but if the person who made it, feels pride, know they worked hard, and love it, then we really have no right to bring them down by saying its crap.
Thats what I call trolling and inciting hate.
:/


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> This really should probably stop before it starts.
> Unless its just going to turn into a disccussion, rather then outing people you think suck with pictures.
> 
> We may not agree with how amazing some people find their homemade fursuits, but if the person who made it, feels pride, know they worked hard, and love it, then we really have no right to bring them down by saying its crap.
> ...



But offering contructive criticism is not inticing hate..

I admit, Furbid Horrors may be over the top, but at the same time, some people do not understand the concept of "Professional Presentation" and think that all furries want to buy a fursuit, even if it looks like a mangled stuffed animal that went through a mulcher 5 times and sell it for 6 times more than it is worth.


----------



## SKooKuM (Sep 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But offering contructive criticism is not inticing hate..
> 
> I admit, Furbid Horrors may be over the top, but at the same time, some people do not understand the concept of "Professional Presentation" and think that all furries want to buy a fursuit, even if it looks like a mangled stuffed animal that went through a mulcher 5 times and sell it for 6 times more than it is worth.



Agreed. but I have seen some pretty decent suits get put up on furbid horrors that weren't horrors.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 15, 2009)

SKooKuM said:


> Agreed. but I have seen some pretty decent suits get put up on furbid horrors that weren't horrors.



True, but most of the users somtimes agree that it isn't so much of a horror but the price makes it so.


----------



## MindlessWolfzy (Dec 14, 2013)

I really hate when everyone starts with this "AWWW THAT'S MEAN" shit. If you always want people to say nice things about the crap you make then you're not going to go through life very well. Sometimes, your shit is truly shitty. 

On another note: I LOVE LOOKIN' AT BAD FURSUITS.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 14, 2013)

I do not know what is more ironic; the fact that this thread is from 2009 or the fact that it is a horror that has been necroed.


----------

